# Flat Fall Jigs 100 gram and 170 gram are back in stock !!!!!!!!!!!



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

We just got our new shipment of Flat fall jigs in 170 gm and 100gm. All of the bottoms on these jigs glow in the dark and these jigs have the extra short assist hooks. The jigs can be purchased at www.strikertackle.com. Buy them while we have them.


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

Here are some pictures from customers during this past week.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Just an opinion but you might want to give customers options on the colors rather than only selling a prebuilt set of all colors.


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

Check out the new Pink/Glow color now available in 170 grams at www.strikertackle.com


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

What size hooks come rigged on the 100 and 170 gram?

Great lookin jigs. The new lighter jigs look like they will be great for Snapper. Also agree with Toledo about being able to buying specific colors on the heavier jigs.


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

Dick Hanks said:


> What size hooks come rigged on the 100 and 170 gram?
> 
> Great lookin jigs. The new lighter jigs look like they will be great for Snapper. Also agree with Toledo about being able to buying specific colors on the heavier jigs.


The 100 gram jigs have 5/0 hooks and the 170 gram jigs have 6/0 hooks.

We are starting to offer the option to buy specific jig colors. You can purchase single 170 gram all silver jigs.

Next week we will have single chartreuse/glow available in 250 gram.


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

$12.00 per jig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITEM SPECIFICS: 
*250 gm (8.80 OZ)
*400lb assist hook line
*Drops in the water with seesaw action due to balanced center
*Stays longer in the strike zone. 
* Two 6/0 Assist Hooks with strong solid and Split Ring.

GREAT FOR FISHING: Tuna, Snapper, AmberJack, and Grouper.

NOTE. This purchase is for only 1 jig and not a set.

Priority Shipping is $10.00 or free shipping on any orders over $75.00. You can also chose products from our website to hit the $75.00 mark to qualify for free shipping.

These jigs can be purchased on our website www.strikertackle.com or we can invoice thru Paypal.


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

100 gm and 170 gm Flat fall jigs back in stock !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

FINALLY BACK IN STOCK 170 GRAM CUSTOM FLAT FALL JIGS WITH 4X MUSTAD HOOKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
$45 for a set of 5 jigs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
These jigs won't last long, get them while we have them in stock.
Specifications:
170 gm (6OZ) 
500lb Kevlar line
400lb solid and split rings
4X MUSTAD assist 6/0 hooks
Each jig has a glow in the dark bottom
2 coats of poly for scratch resistant. 
Visit us today @ www.strikertackle.com
FREE SHIPPING on all orders over $99.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!â€‹


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*Awesome Jigs.*

If a person can catch a offshore species on these, especially that strik'n pink on the left, they need to sell their fish'n pole and take up golf or horseshoes or sump'n


----------

